# 40% off offer using points



## Bob Dylan (Aug 18, 2022)

Just got an email from AGR with an offer to Book Amtrak LD Travel using Points with a 40% Discount that must be booked by Aug 25th and that's good for travel until Sept 30!( not sure if this is Targeted or Not?)

I'm wondering if anyone will be able to actually use this with all the Cancellations, Sold Out Sleepers and Equipment Shortages that seem to be a Daily Occurence?


----------



## jebr (Aug 18, 2022)

The email I received suggested it's available on all Amtrak services - so those on the corridors could also use it.

Disappointed it's such a short window of time to use it (can't use it on trips past the 30th) but still might be able to get a weekend trip booked somewhere.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 18, 2022)

Not showing up under Available Promotions on my account, so I suspect it is targeted.


----------



## trimetbusfan (Aug 18, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Not showing up under Available Promotions on my account, so I suspect it is targeted.



Here’s the link. It was emailed. 









Redeem Points for Reward Travel







www.amtrak.com


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 18, 2022)

> Flash sale on Amtrak redemption travel only available on Amtrak.com and the Amtrak app.
> Redeem from August 18, 2022 2:00:00 PM ET through August 25, 2022 11:59:59 PM ET for travel from August 18 through September 30, 2022.
> Blackout dates: September 2 and September 5.
> Discount is not available on all departures and all dates.
> ...


----------



## pennyk (Aug 18, 2022)

I received the email and I have a hold on a reservation that I likely will pay for with redeemed points, but my travel is 10/3 (the day the Meteor returns).


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 18, 2022)

I also received the email regarding this.
Amtrak also posted the offer on their FB page so, doesn't look particularly targeted.
That short time frame doesn't work for me. I've got a couple of Pacific Surfliner trips being planned for early October - they happen after the September 30 travel deadline. Wasn't gonna do an AGR redemption for them anyway.

Here is the Facebook link: Redeem Points for Reward Travel


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 18, 2022)

trimetbusfan said:


> Here’s the link. It was emailed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, it works. Guess it's one you that don't need to be opted into.

Don't know why I'm not getting the emails. I checked my account, and all email boxes are checked on in the Preferences. I notice there's also a Monthly eStatement box that's also checked, but I've never received one. Nothing in my spam folder, and they're not a blocked sender.

Thank goodness there's Amtrak Unlimited.


----------



## trimetbusfan (Aug 18, 2022)

.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 18, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Yep, it works. Guess it's one you that don't need to be opted into.
> 
> Don't know why I'm not getting the emails. I checked my account, and all email boxes are checked on in the Preferences. I notice there's also a Monthly eStatement box that's also checked, but I've never received one. Nothing in my spam folder, and they're not a blocked sender.
> 
> Thank goodness there's Amtrak Unlimited.


I didn't get it either.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 18, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Yep, it works. Guess it's one you that don't need to be opted into.
> 
> Don't know why I'm not getting the emails. I checked my account, and all email boxes are checked on in the Preferences. I notice there's also a Monthly eStatement box that's also checked, but I've never received one. Nothing in my spam folder, and they're not a blocked sender.
> 
> Thank goodness there's Amtrak Unlimited.


For some time I never received any promo emails. Checked, re-checked my email address and it was ok. At some point in the past year or two, I started receiving the emails including the monthly statement. Didn't change a thing!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 18, 2022)

I tried a dummy Booking on-line for a Roomette Trip from AUS-FTW-AUS, and the system let me Book the First Leg to FTW @ for an excellent Point Total, but would NOT let me Book the Return Leg 2 days Later???

Be interesting to see if anyone actually can book a Sleeper Trip using this Promo.( using Points for Coach is not a good use of Points).


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 18, 2022)

Although I did not get the email, I called about this promotion thinking I could make a change to an existing reservation. I was told that it can only be done online or in the app. Okay, so be it.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 19, 2022)

After receiving the email yesterday, I booked a trip to WAS in a roomette, which will enable me to get to NC the next day. The CONO was either too expensive or unavailable on the dates that worked. The CAP was wide open. The 40% off is definitely a good deal. Also, the rate was the same whether clicking from the email or booking straight from the Amtrak app. So I confirmed the purchase, and now here's the rub... it assigned me to Roomette #2, which I would prefer not to have. In fact downstairs would be better, but anything other than right by the bathroom and hear the door closing all night. This morning I attempted to get the room changed. After a 30 minute wait, which was expected, the Guest Rewards agent was unhelpful, which was not expected. When she looked up the record, her tone changed from friendly to hostile. She asked if I booked it online through a promotion, in the same tone you'd ask someone if they committed a crime. Feeling vaguely guilty, I said yes. She then said there was nothing she could do. She stated she "couldn't touch it." I find this incredible, even if it's an edict from management. I asked to speak to someone else and she transferred me to Customer Relations, where I finally hung up after an even longer wait. It's not the end of the world but why must something so simple be deemed impossible.
EDIT: Forgot to add. When she told me it was impossible to change rooms, I asked (being careful not to match her hostility) what would be the case if someone couldn't climb stairs. She kinda sorta blew a gasket and told me that the no changes were in the "Terms and Conditions" that I read when I booked it. Now, I can climb stairs, so this isn't an issue for me, and regardless of what it says in the TC I don't believe that's an acceptable response and I have never heard of not being able to change to another available room.


----------



## trimetbusfan (Aug 19, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> After receiving the email yesterday, I booked a trip to WAS in a roomette, which will enable me to get to NC the next day. The CONO was either too expensive or unavailable on the dates that worked. The CAP was wide open. The 40% off is definitely a good deal. Also, the rate was the same whether clicking from the email or booking straight from the Amtrak app. So I confirmed the purchase, and now here's the rub... it assigned me to Roomette #2, which I would prefer not to have. In fact downstairs would be better, but anything other than right by the bathroom and hear the door closing all night. This morning I attempted to get the room changed. After a 30 minute wait, which was expected, the Guest Rewards agent was unhelpful, which was not expected. When she looked up the record, her tone changed from friendly to hostile. She asked if I booked it online through a promotion, in the same tone you'd ask someone if they committed a crime. Feeling vaguely guilty, I said yes. She then said there was nothing she could do. She stated she "couldn't touch it." I find this incredible, even if it's an edict from management. I asked to speak to someone else and she transferred me to Customer Relations, where I finally hung up after an even longer wait. It's not the end of the world but why must something so simple be deemed impossible.
> EDIT: Forgot to add. When she told me it was impossible to change rooms, I asked (being careful not to match her hostility) what would be the case if someone couldn't climb stairs. She kinda sorta blew a gasket and told me that the no changes were in the "Terms and Conditions" that I read when I booked it. Now, I can climb stairs, so this isn't an issue for me, and regardless of what it says in the TC I don't believe that's an acceptable response and I have never heard of not being able to change to another available room.


Sometimes it’s better to just hang up, call back, and talk to a different agent


----------



## PaunchyPirate (Aug 19, 2022)

I see the "40% Off" promo on the Amtrak website at the top of the page. It is one of the 3 banner promotions that rotate on that page. I see this without needing to sign in and with my browser cache cleared, so it's not targeted to me specifically. It might be targeted to my geographic region or some other criteria, however


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 19, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> After receiving the email yesterday, I booked a trip to WAS in a roomette, which will enable me to get to NC the next day. The CONO was either too expensive or unavailable on the dates that worked. The CAP was wide open. The 40% off is definitely a good deal. Also, the rate was the same whether clicking from the email or booking straight from the Amtrak app. So I confirmed the purchase, and now here's the rub... it assigned me to Roomette #2, which I would prefer not to have. In fact downstairs would be better, but anything other than right by the bathroom and hear the door closing all night. This morning I attempted to get the room changed. After a 30 minute wait, which was expected, the Guest Rewards agent was unhelpful, which was not expected. When she looked up the record, her tone changed from friendly to hostile. She asked if I booked it online through a promotion, in the same tone you'd ask someone if they committed a crime. Feeling vaguely guilty, I said yes. She then said there was nothing she could do. She stated she "couldn't touch it." I find this incredible, even if it's an edict from management. I asked to speak to someone else and she transferred me to Customer Relations, where I finally hung up after an even longer wait. It's not the end of the world but why must something so simple be deemed impossible.
> EDIT: Forgot to add. When she told me it was impossible to change rooms, I asked (being careful not to match her hostility) what would be the case if someone couldn't climb stairs. She kinda sorta blew a gasket and told me that the no changes were in the "Terms and Conditions" that I read when I booked it. Now, I can climb stairs, so this isn't an issue for me, and regardless of what it says in the TC I don't believe that's an acceptable response and I have never heard of not being able to change to another available room.



I hope this call was "monitored or recorded for quality and training purposes," as we hear almost with every customer service call we make.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 19, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> After receiving the email yesterday, I booked a trip to WAS in a roomette, which will enable me to get to NC the next day. The CONO was either too expensive or unavailable on the dates that worked. The CAP was wide open. The 40% off is definitely a good deal. Also, the rate was the same whether clicking from the email or booking straight from the Amtrak app. So I confirmed the purchase, and now here's the rub... it assigned me to Roomette #2, which I would prefer not to have. In fact downstairs would be better, but anything other than right by the bathroom and hear the door closing all night. This morning I attempted to get the room changed. After a 30 minute wait, which was expected, the Guest Rewards agent was unhelpful, which was not expected. When she looked up the record, her tone changed from friendly to hostile. She asked if I booked it online through a promotion, in the same tone you'd ask someone if they committed a crime. Feeling vaguely guilty, I said yes. She then said there was nothing she could do. She stated she "couldn't touch it." I find this incredible, even if it's an edict from management. I asked to speak to someone else and she transferred me to Customer Relations, where I finally hung up after an even longer wait. It's not the end of the world but why must something so simple be deemed impossible.
> EDIT: Forgot to add. When she told me it was impossible to change rooms, I asked (being careful not to match her hostility) what would be the case if someone couldn't climb stairs. She kinda sorta blew a gasket and told me that the no changes were in the "Terms and Conditions" that I read when I booked it. Now, I can climb stairs, so this isn't an issue for me, and regardless of what it says in the TC I don't believe that's an acceptable response and I have never heard of not being able to change to another available room.


There may be a flag in Arrow that prevents changes. If the rules say nothing can be changed, I can understand an agent not wanting to go against the rules. Maybe they were even explicitly told by their supervisors not to try to circumvent it. If it needed to be deleted and rebooked, we've already heard another poster say that they were told it could only be booked on the web or app.

I think transferring you to Customer Relations was the right thing to do.


----------



## Chris I (Aug 19, 2022)

Saw this yesterday and booked a September weekend trip up to Seattle. 4,600 points round trip for a family of 4. That's cheaper than driving (using $0.0185 per point AGR conversion).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 19, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> After receiving the email yesterday, I booked a trip to WAS in a roomette, which will enable me to get to NC the next day. The CONO was either too expensive or unavailable on the dates that worked. The CAP was wide open. The 40% off is definitely a good deal. Also, the rate was the same whether clicking from the email or booking straight from the Amtrak app. So I confirmed the purchase, and now here's the rub... it assigned me to Roomette #2, which I would prefer not to have. In fact downstairs would be better, but anything other than right by the bathroom and hear the door closing all night. This morning I attempted to get the room changed. After a 30 minute wait, which was expected, the Guest Rewards agent was unhelpful, which was not expected. When she looked up the record, her tone changed from friendly to hostile. She asked if I booked it online through a promotion, in the same tone you'd ask someone if they committed a crime. Feeling vaguely guilty, I said yes. She then said there was nothing she could do. She stated she "couldn't touch it." I find this incredible, even if it's an edict from management. I asked to speak to someone else and she transferred me to Customer Relations, where I finally hung up after an even longer wait. It's not the end of the world but why must something so simple be deemed impossible.
> EDIT: Forgot to add. When she told me it was impossible to change rooms, I asked (being careful not to match her hostility) what would be the case if someone couldn't climb stairs. She kinda sorta blew a gasket and told me that the no changes were in the "Terms and Conditions" that I read when I booked it. Now, I can climb stairs, so this isn't an issue for me, and regardless of what it says in the TC I don't believe that's an acceptable response and I have never heard of not being able to change to another available room.


Sounds like you got a rare "Bad Apple" @ AGR, I'd call back and hopefully you'll at least get a Friendly,Professional Agent .

The Terms and Conditions do say must be booked with the App or on the Web Site, but I see nothing about Changes to Rooms aren't allowed.

Good luck, we know being on Hold now days is SOP, hope you don't have to wait too long. Keep us informed!


----------



## daybeers (Aug 19, 2022)

It seems the app is bugged, as I see the promo working up to the 11 month limit. I haven't checked the website. This is fantastic though; even looks like they lowered the lowest redemption rate to 200, down from 800.

Point valuation is now 4.69¢/point, up from 2.81¢/point.


----------



## Barb Stout (Aug 19, 2022)

I hardly ever get promotional emails from Amtrak, but I got this one. I did just return from an Amtrak trip 2-3 weeks ago, so if there is any targeting, maybe it's because of that? Doesn't really make sense, so I suspect it's not targeted, but why some of the posters here didn't get it, I wouldn't have any ideas.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 19, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> There may be a flag in Arrow that prevents changes. If the rules say nothing can be changed, I can understand an agent not wanting to go against the rules. Maybe they were even explicitly told by their supervisors not to try to circumvent it. If it needed to be deleted and rebooked, we've already heard another poster say that they were told it could only be booked on the web or app.
> 
> I think transferring you to Customer Relations was the right thing to do.


Sure, it was the right thing to do, but the wait time went on forever and no callback option. I just hung up. I'm going to try and rebook it myself on the app, maybe tomorrow, not feeling brave enough tonight. The same rates/points are still available. With no change fees being charged, there shouldn't be any risk to modify the same trip to the same trip, and it might throw me into a different room than #2. Also if there's no cancel penalty I could just start over. I had tried the email contact form so maybe someone will respond. Not going to hold my breath, though.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 19, 2022)

Barb Stout said:


> I hardly ever get promotional emails from Amtrak, but I got this one. I did just return from an Amtrak trip 2-3 weeks ago, so if there is any targeting, maybe it's because of that? Doesn't really make sense, so I suspect it's not targeted, but why some of the posters here didn't get it, I wouldn't have any ideas.


If people didn't get the email, it's still worth searching for a trip/dates, and seeing if the points reduction appears anyway. I think sometimes it will say you have to click a link from the email, sort of implying that's the only way to access the offer, when the offer will work without the email.


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 20, 2022)

I would only guess that when bookings are slow Amtrak will now offer sales to boost revenue. We seem to be heading into a recession so is this may be a symptomatic stop gap measure or perhaps new policy.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 20, 2022)

I just booked a bedroom trip for October 6th online with points from NYP to ORL and the "cost" was 40% less than what was quoted to me this morning by an agent. October 6th is later than September 30th, so I am confused.

I phoned AGR and spoke to an agent (to explain my concern) while I was making the reservation and told her what I was seeing. She read to me the guidelines which say September 30th is the cutoff. She said she could not help me at all since the "sale" is online only. She did assure me that before the transaction is completed I would know the number of points I was being charged. 

I do not know if this is a glitch and I will be charged more points later, or the sale will continue into October and has not been advertised as such. Based on my recent Amtrak experiences (being downgraded and given inaccurate information), I am not optimistic. 

Anyone else try to book a trip 40% off for travel after September 30th?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 20, 2022)

pennyk said:


> I do not know if this is a glitch and I will be charged more points later, or the sale will continue into October and has not been advertised as such.


I've never had a carrier or hotelier try to take more points after the fact and if it ever did happen I would hold them to the original amount. Whenever I'm in doubt I make copies of any potential mistakes or misunderstandings to back up what I was shown at the time of purchase. Unless there is something obviously wrong with the booking I would probably avoid calling lest it do more harm than good.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 20, 2022)

pennyk said:


> I just booked a bedroom trip for October 6th online with points from NYP to ORL and the "cost" was 40% less than what was quoted to me this morning by an agent. October 6th is later than September 30th, so I am confused.
> 
> I phoned AGR and spoke to an agent (to explain my concern) while I was making the reservation and told her what I was seeing. She read to me the guidelines which say September 30th is the cutoff. She said she could not help me at all since the "sale" is online only. She did assure me that before the transaction is completed I would know the number of points I was being charged.
> 
> ...


Did the offer mean you had to book by Sept 30 but trip could be later?


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 20, 2022)

Railroad Bill said:


> Did the offer mean you had to book by Sept 30 but trip could be later?


I read it (my email) that you must travel by September 30. You must book by August 25.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 20, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> I read it (my email) that you must travel by September 30. You must book by August 25.


That was my understanding and was what the phone agent repeated to me while I was in the process of booking a 40% off points reservation for 10/6 travel. I was dumbfounded that it worked. I have an e-ticket and my account appears to correctly reflect the correct number of points redeemed (40% off).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2022)

pennyk said:


> I just booked a bedroom trip for October 6th online with points from NYP to ORL and the "cost" was 40% less than what was quoted to me this morning by an agent. October 6th is later than September 30th, so I am confused.
> 
> I phoned AGR and spoke to an agent (to explain my concern) while I was making the reservation and told her what I was seeing. She read to me the guidelines which say September 30th is the cutoff. She said she could not help me at all since the "sale" is online only. She did assure me that before the transaction is completed I would know the number of points I was being charged.
> 
> ...


I tried to Modify my AGR trip on the Surfliner/Sunset/Eagle returning from the San Diego Gathering with an AGR Agent, and was told that it wasn't possible,as the firm Cutoff Date was Sept 30th.( and that all bookings fir this Promo had to be done on the APP or website)

You probably want to talk with Customer Relations, they may be more helpful than the AGR and Regular Agents who seem to be less knowledgeable than previously!

Hopefully you won't get the run around or be Lied to which seems to be happening alot @ Amtrak!!


----------



## thully (Aug 20, 2022)

I checked online, but I’m only seeing the 40% off points through September 30th now on both the app and website. Seems they may have fixed it, unfortunately.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 20, 2022)

thully said:


> I checked online, but I’m only seeing the 40% off points through September 30th now on both the app and website. Seems they may have fixed it, unfortunately.


I made my reservation on the website about 2 hours ago (and it went through).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 20, 2022)

thully said:


> I’m only seeing the 40% off points through September 30th now on both the app and website. Seems they may have fixed it, unfortunately.


And now we know who to blame for the fix!  (J/K)


----------



## Railspike (Aug 20, 2022)

I am very confused. How can Amtrak be offering 40% off points travel when they're currently downgrading sleeper passengers to coach (by reducing the number of sleeper cars) during this same travel period?

I'm not quite ready to play Amtrak roulette.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 20, 2022)

Update: Success.
Well, not in trying to modify the reservation myself online - it just directed me to call, email or text. So the email option for CR I had tried 2 days ago, with no response. While it says they respond between 8 am - 10 pm 7 days a week, to be fair it does NOT mention they will respond on the same day. So I tried the text option and what a difference. No attitude about my booking a promotion, the agent just changed me out of the room with no fanfare. No difference in the amount of point redemption. New ticket sent via email and my points balance remains the same.


----------



## SanDiegan (Aug 21, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> Update: Success.
> Well, not in trying to modify the reservation myself online - it just directed me to call, email or text. So the email option for CR I had tried 2 days ago, with no response. While it says they respond between 8 am - 10 pm 7 days a week, to be fair it does NOT mention they will respond on the same day. So I tried the text option and what a difference. No attitude about my booking a promotion, the agent just changed me out of the room with no fanfare. No difference in the amount of point redemption. New ticket sent via email and my points balance remains the same.


By text, do you mean the chat with an agent option ?


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 21, 2022)

SanDiegan said:


> By text, do you mean the chat with an agent option ?


Well, it was a text chat.. it sent a text on my phone (as opposed to a pop up chat window) and I replied to the text, which comes from "Amtrak." At first the text is automated, like Julie, and if the automation can't answer your question it will transfer to an agent.


----------



## Sidney (Aug 21, 2022)

Think it runs a few more days. You can only do it on line. 40% off buying a trip with points. Does not apply to buying a coach seat or a sleeper.

I booked a round trip on the Eagle/Sunset from Bloomington to LAX for June for just under 20,000 points. Normally it's 16,800 points.one way. Now it's 9990. Usually I fly one way and take the train the other. I figure it's mid June maximum daylight and the price is right.

Just wish roomettes were this cheap on the Builder and Zephyr.


----------



## BCL (Aug 22, 2022)

Sidney said:


> Think it runs a few more days. You can only do it on line. 40% off buying a trip with points. Does not apply to buying a coach seat or a sleeper.
> 
> I booked a round trip on the Eagle/Sunset from Bloomington to LAX for June for just under 20,000 points. Normally it's 16,800 points.one way. Now it's 9990. Usually I fly one way and take the train the other. I figure it's mid June maximum daylight and the price is right.
> 
> Just wish roomettes were this cheap on the Builder and Zephyr.



I'm pretty sure it's all travel booked with points. I got it on coach and buses. I didn't see the message until I said something about it and was tipped off about this topic.


----------



## daybeers (Aug 22, 2022)

Yes all travel. Of note Acela travel is the same redemption rate as other trains. Usually it's a little lower.


----------



## Sidney (Aug 22, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> And now we know who to blame for the fix!  (J/K)


I booked a trip for June at the 40% off deal,so it looks like it's for the full schedule(11 months) I found out if you modify, the points default to the original redemption. You have to cancel and rebook which I did for a couple of winter trips.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 22, 2022)

They're giving some good incentive to cash in points.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 22, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> They're giving some good incentive to cash in points.


I'm suspicious of this incentive promotion. Wondering if it's related to the pending change in card partners If there is a new one; I'm also suspicious why a new one hasn't been announed as yet, or potentially a radical change in the entire program.


----------



## Trollopian (Aug 22, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> I'm suspicious of this incentive promotion. Wondering if it's related to the pending change in card partners If there is a new one; I'm also suspicious why a new one hasn't been announed as yet, or potentially a radical change in the entire program.



I'm also suspicious of this, because (a) I didn't get the offer and (b) have a huge point balance which d**n well better not disappear or be devalued.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 22, 2022)

Trollopian said:


> I'm also suspicious of this, because (a) I didn't get the offer and (b) have a huge point balance which d**n well better not disappear or be devalued.


It appears to be available to everyone, although Amtrak does little to identify affected trips other than showing lower points prices. Such a weird company.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 22, 2022)

I don't like that they do not include point redemption values on the booking receipts. They provide the cost if paid with card, but not with points. As far as I can tell, at any rate.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 22, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> I don't like that they do not include point redemption values on the booking receipts. They provide the cost if paid with card, but not with points. As far as I can tell, at any rate.


True, but I think you can see them on your Account Overview/Transaction History on the website. Except right now, the date range function is broken, which is why I can't verify it because my survey points transactions are filling the screen and I can't look back in time.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 22, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> True, but I think you can see them on your Account Overview/Transaction History on the website. Except right now, the date range function is broken, which is why I can't verify it because my survey points transactions are filling the screen and I can't look back in time.


 Good point.


----------



## BCL (Aug 22, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> True, but I think you can see them on your Account Overview/Transaction History on the website. Except right now, the date range function is broken, which is why I can't verify it because my survey points transactions are filling the screen and I can't look back in time.



That doesn't give a breakdown though when there's a single redemption. I just made a round-trip booking with points. I could see what each leg cost when I booked, but just the total points redemption when I check the transaction history.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 22, 2022)

There's an email that gets sent shortly after the points bookings, that tells you how many points are redeemed, and, that you also get a 5% bonus put back in your points balance, which has been the standard procedure for a long time (I think...). 
In terms of future significance, who the heck knows... I can't see them encouraging people to use points if they are planning to devalue the program. They'd make more money NOT doing this. I'm thinking it encourages people with points to book travel so they can get some accurate idea of what they can charge over the next year. Also Sept Oct are lighter months for leisure travelers so bookings might be down on some routes. Airlines also look at future bookings - which I felt was somewhat misguided and not keeping up with trends of last minute purchases. However it might make more sense for train customers, many of whom do seem to be able to plan trips far in advance. So I'm wondering if this has more to do with what they can charge, as opposed to, what they might be planning for the rewards program.


----------



## Sauve850 (Aug 22, 2022)

I have a roomette on Sept 15 from WAS to WPB. Thought I might get a decent price on a bedroom. They are available but still over 30,000 points.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom (Aug 23, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> It appears to be available to everyone, although Amtrak does little to identify affected trips other than showing lower points prices. Such a weird company.


I heard about the promotion via a post on The Points Guy blog (notified about via daily emails from TPG). The discounted fares are limited to travel before 09/30/2022, though, which isn't enough lead time for the hubby and I to plan trips (since we both still work and have to plan time off around his court dates as an attorney).


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 23, 2022)

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I heard about the promotion via a post on The Points Guy blog (notified about via daily emails from TPG). The discounted fares are limited to travel before 09/30/2022, though, which isn't enough lead time for the hubby and I to plan trips (since we both still work and have to plan time off around his court dates as an attorney).


Read prior posts. Some members have reported success booking travel beyond that date. It's worth a try if you have the points now and are ready to book online. But you only have a few more days to book.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 23, 2022)

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I heard about the promotion via a post on The Points Guy blog (notified about via daily emails from TPG). The discounted fares are limited to travel before 09/30/2022, though, which isn't enough lead time for the hubby and I to plan trips (since we both still work and have to plan time off around his court dates as an attorney).


I was emailed the promotion directly from Amtrak. *See Post #5 of this thread.* 

Even within the terms of the offer the numerous wiggle words and lack of confirmation mean we have no way of knowing which specific trips are affected.

Because Amtrak does nothing to confirm affected trips we can only go by the point cost, and it appears to affect far more than the advertised travel period.


----------

